# Queen Elizabeth II Hospital, Wewlyn Garden City (IMAGE HEAVY) - Sept 2015



## Landie_Man (Sep 20, 2015)

The History
Opened in 1963 by Queen Elizabeth II, The QEII hospital served Welwyn Garden City; a town famous for Quakers and Shredded Wheat, for 52 years. Operations started to wind down as a brand spanking new £30,000,000 hospital was built next door to the aging 1960s hospital in the city and its Accident and Emergency Department was closed in 2014. 
The entire hospital was cast to one side when the new building opened on the 15th June 2015 as it was surplus to requirements. 


The Explore
I visited the site on two separate days and with two different groups of people. The first visit involved me waking up at 4:45am and picking up Southside Assassin for 5:30. We drove to the site of the disused hospital and after a lengthy and detailed scan of the externals of the massive hospital site we finally found an obvious and easy way in.

Once inside we headed straight for the top floor and worked our way down to the basement level. The Hospital is mostly made up of large and fairly bland wards but has some lovely gems inside and we made sure that we covered the whole site. 
It got fairly warm and thirsty in there; we had skipped breakfast and drinks and by the time we had departed we realised we had been inside for nearly eight hours! Tried as we might we just could not find that morgue and it wasn’t until a visit with Mockney Reject, a group of other explorers and myself that I was able to photograph the really photogenic morgue. 

On the first visit with Southside Assassin we were put on edge by both other explorers (we thought it was hospital staff looking for us) and Low Oxygen Alarms screaming in some of the wards. 
The site is mostly stripped of equipment but has some cracking photo ops and literally everything has been left running even though demolition has begun and has been going on for some time now. 
By the time I visited a second time I must have spent 11 hours in the place and I reckon there is bits I hadn’t seen. The morgue was so well hidden we must have written it off as a bare room. 

The Photos (Quite a few here, but hey our Internets can handle it nowadays)

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16





#17





#18





#19





#20





#21





#22





#23





#24





#25





#26





#27





#28





#29





#30





#31





#32





#33






#34





#35





#36





#37





#38





#39





#40





#41





#42






Safe to say the old skool rule of 10 photos was broken. Along with your 56 Modem…

…See it while you can because this is going to be houses. Quell Surprise….

The Replacement....







*As Always, thanks for looking!*

More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157658470587278


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 20, 2015)

Great report there..I love how all the lights are on..I had the chance to go here today but turned it down because I had other stuff to do


----------



## Conrad (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like a big place well covered and captured.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow...that's a minter. An good to see the NHS are thrifty with their leccy bills! Great report...


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks All! Think a developer own it now


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice post and nice photographs. I think you did capture the morgue in pics 35 to 40. In your first picture is the opposite building the new hospital? I don't mind the amount of pictures you post, makes it more interesting.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 21, 2015)

Top report there mate, i have drove round here a few times as i lived near by and wondered about what gems would be left behind and now i know. thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice one landie man  

I shall get my report up when I can as I went recent


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 21, 2015)

I need to go here.
Nice pics


----------



## smiler (Sep 21, 2015)

You Nailed It Landie, Thanks


----------



## Big C (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow!! That's the nuts that is, very nicely done indeed.


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Man


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2015)

Amazing how clean and tidy it still is! Belting collection of shots.


----------



## QE2WGC (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice to see my old workplace. 6 was haematology, 8 was histology and the Morg I know well too.


----------

